# Rusted chip in tub



## JenPN (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a chip in my tub - I believe cast iron - slightly more than 1/2in diameter. I had one repair man tell me to use a rust-inhibiting spray paint and then porc-a-fix and then someone else tell me I should only need proc-a-fix. I've attached a picture. The rest of the tub is in good shape and this is not near the drain, so I would like to repair it myslef. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Picture attached.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 7, 2011)

I would use Naval Jelly to remove and inhibit the existing rust, then use the Porc-A-Fix.


----------



## JenPN (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. I have CLR on hand. Do you think that would work?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 9, 2011)

Naval Jelly uses Phosphoric Acid which is a very effective rust dissolver  and when rinsed away with water leave a rust inhibiting coating which can be painted over...

CLR I don't know about I have never used it for rust removal....


----------



## plumber2011 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi guys...

I know this is probably too late, but I would use the naval jelly, clean that up real good and then I would take a dremel tool (or similar) with a small conical sanding head on it and I'd rough up the entire area a bit to increase adhesion of the filler/sealer.

After that, clean everything really well and then I would recommend that you apply a PORC-A-FILLER (see image below) as that chip is pretty darn deep and after that dries sand it well, again, to increase adhesion of the porc-a fix, and then apply the porc-a-fix in thin even coats to make a seamless repair on that chip!!

The porc-a-filler is hard to find locally so when I have needed it I purchase it online @ Amazon.com: Porc-a-fix Porcelain Repair Kit VT-1 White: Home Improvement or a similar site...

Good luck!


----------

